# Gravel Vacuum



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello there!
I have a question on gravel vacuums. My faucet closest to my aquariums has low water pressure, and not much water coming out. I am able to drain and refill my aquariums fine on water changes, but It will not suck out any stuff from the bottom. Does anyone have any ideas? I would truly appreciate them. Thank you!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The lower the end of your siphon hose is from the tank the faster the water will move, and the larger the hose as well. Get a large long hose and put it out a window or down some stairs to outside, water your garden or plants.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grab yourself an Eheim Quickvac Pro. It's a battery operated vac that catches detritus and releases the water back into the aquarium. A staple in any aquarium owner's lineup, if you ask me. I love mine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003C5U2SU?pc_redir=1403158025&robot_redir=1


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you use a gravel vac DON'T DIG IN THE GRAVEL! I hate it when people recommend that as it creates bacteria die off and the water chemistry goes down the toilet.

Whether using a gravel vac or siphon do this: Grab the bottom / suction end of the tube and place all your fingers on it. Slowly wave, rock you hand forward and backward and the gunk will start to rise out of the gravel. You should have the suction end in the same hand. Once you get the hang of it it is no problem.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

1-1.5 m height difference enough for comfortable suction. the bell should be large enough that no stones are lifted, but only the mulm. Then you have to be careful that not come in snails.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

henningc said:


> If you use a gravel vac DON'T DIG IN THE GRAVEL! I hate it when people recommend that as it creates bacteria die off and the water chemistry goes down the toilet.


I disagree....
If you have adequate bio capacity where it's supposed to be (in your canister, wet/dry, or other filter) then disturbing the gravel has negligible affect. 

Maybe in the days of UG filters it was a big deal but not now days. 
If you don't have adequate bio capacity in your filter then that issue needs to be addressed. 

You need a powerful vacuum to pull all the crap out of the gravel before it just decays and adds to the bio-load of the system. Huge potential for Hydrogen Sulfide creation if you don't pull that gunk out adequately. 

I have a 24" tube on my gravel vacuum...... there is no way I can touch the gravel in my 150G tank as it's to tall.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree. I have no idea what is even being said. I don't dig, but I do shove the end of the thing about 2" into the gravel and have never had a problem or created a mess. I do limited vacuuming though and prefer to plant all of my tanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

To the extent of my knowledge, substrate houses very little aerobic bacteria unless there's an under-gravel filter being used.

It does, however, house a lot of anaerobic bacteria that fixes nitrogen from nitrate back into ammonia and, worse, converts sulfate into hydrogen sulfide.

Regular deep vacuumings, or plants with extensive root systems, are the only way to prevent hydrogen sulfide from building up in the substrate, especially in tanks with sand as substrate as there's even less flow when the sand compacts down.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Forgot to mention.....

I use an old Little Giant water pump setup about 15' downstream of my gravel vacuum which then pumps the water to the laundry area about 25' away. 
Works perfect and creates an awesome vacuum action that pulls the crud out of the gravel very efficiently. 
If you don't watch it, it will pull the gravel up the 2' long & 3" diameter tube into the hose in a heartbeat. *w3 

Probably not the best way to use a water pump but it works awesome and I've been doing it this way for 10+ years with no ill effect on the pump.
All housed in a Rubbermaid container that I pull out when needed....neat & tidy! *r2


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I was asked by a forum member for some pictures of my gravel vacuum setup with the Little Giant pump.
Thought I'd post them here so others can see them also. 

I have valves at each connection point and a union fitting to easily disconnect the drain/supply hose. 
I actually have (2) inputs that I use one for my 150G tank (much larger vacuum tube) and the other for my 38 Bow tank with a smaller vacuum tube.

I use it to fill the tanks also....
By changing the position of the valving I can select either tank for vacuuming or tank filling. 


Nice, tidy, and creates an awesome suction.......when done coil up the hose in the Rubbermaid tub and store it. 
Been using it for about 10-years.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you sooooo much Brian, I would like to put something like that together. Do I need a plumbing degree? I love your photos! Perhaps you would like to fly in to horribly hot Arizona and set one up? LOL. Again, thank you. LeeAnne
PS, I still want that beautiful Amethyst Geode!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

P51Mustang said:


> Perhaps you would like to fly in to horribly hot Arizona and set one up? LOL. Again, thank you. LeeAnne
> PS, I still want that beautiful Amethyst Geode!


Maybe in January when it's -20F here and the snow is waste deep. *r2

No problem....maybe it will help others with some ideas and possible improvements over my 1st attempt 10-years ago. 
Although I have not found any pressing reason to make any changes as it works awesome....
I would streamline the parts if I had to do it again, but I used plumbing parts & pump I had lying around so it was cheap to make. 

Glad I could help....


----------

